# any pitbull events in maryland



## vegas (Feb 10, 2007)

hi i just recently brought a pit puppy into the family and was looking to become more active in the pit enviroment lol so i was wondering if anyone knew of any event shows or gatherings going in maryland i am located in the baltimore area
thank you 
ryan and VEGAS


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Info for show in Virginia*

VIRGINIA
NEW KENT (I) CONF JS
EVENT MANAGER #1001 - MAUDE TANK

TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Mar 2, S1 Linda Reece JS TERR
Entries 5-6 pm
Show 6:15 pm

Mar 2; S2 Maurice Baughn JS APBT
Entries 5:30-6:30 pm
Show 7 pm

Mar 3; S1 Jeanne Heger (replacing Gerald Smith) JS SIGHT GUN; Fred Lanting GUARD SCENT; Joyce Lea-Hanson NORTH TERR; Dorothy Jacobs HERD (except BSD) COMP
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9 am
NLC: Novice Puppy

Mar 3; S2 Fred Lanting JS SIGHT GUN; Dorothy Jacobs GUARD SCENT; Jeanne Heger (replacing Gerald Smith) NORTH TERR; Joyce Lea-Hanson HERD (except BSD) COMP
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9 am

Mar 4; S1 Joyce Lea-Hanson JS SIGHT GUN; Jeanne Heger (replacing Gerald Smith) GUARD SCENT; Dorothy Jacobs NORTH TERR; Fred Lanting HERD (except BSD) COMP
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9 am
NLC: Novice Puppy

Mar 4; S2 Dorothy Jacobs JS SIGHT GUN; Joyce Lea-Hanson GUARD SCENT; Fred Lanting NORTH TERR; Jeanne Heger (replacing Gerald Smith) HERD (except BSD) COMP
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9 am

DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18 received by February 24, 2007
Colonial Downs, 10515 Colonial Downs Pkwy; FROM NORTH; I-95 South, to I295 South Via Exit 84A left toward Rocky Mount; Merge onto I-64 East via exit 28 toward Norfolk/VA Beach; Take VA -155 exit 214 toward New Kent/Providence Forge; Turn right onto North Courthouse Road; Turn Left onto Kentland Trail. Turn Left onto Colonial Downs Pkwy. FROM SOUTH: I 95 North; Merge onto I-295 North via exit 46 toward Washington; Merge onto I-64 East via exit 28 - follow directions above. FROM WEST: I-81 North toward Lexington/Staunton to I-64 East via exit 221 toward Richmond; Merge onto I-294 via exit 177 toward Washington/Norfolk; Merge onto I-64 East via Exit 28A - follow directions above.
Event Manager: Maude Tank 8734 Marsh Rd, Plainwell MI 49080 (269) 664-5157 [email protected]; On-line entries go to www.dogonez.com


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Another show in Northern VA*

VIRGINIA
WARRENTON (I) CONF JS
SHENANDOAH BELGIAN SHEPHERD DOG ASSOCIATION

Mar 16; S1 June Pasko JS APBT; Karen Simchak BSD (AA/CP)
Entries 3-4:15 pm
Show 5 pm

Mar 16; S2 Pamela Perdue (replacing Linda Reece) JS APBT
Entries 3-4:15 pm
Show 7 pm

Mar 17; S1 Pamela Simmons JS (GRP3) WH (GRP4) BRIT GSP (GRP5) ALKAI (GRP6) COL (GRP7) APBT RAT SFT SBT (GRP8) DAL CKCS; Gillain Irving (replacing Gary John) (GRP6) BSD (AA/CP)
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9:30 am

Mar 17; S2 Cecil Miller JS (GRP3) WH (GRP4) BRIT GSP (GRP5) ALKAI (GRP6) COL (GRP7) APBT RAT SFT SBT (GRP8) DALCKCS; Larry Hostetler (GRP6) BSD (AA/CP)
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 1 pm

Mar 18; S1 Kimberly Himes JS (GRP3) WH (GRP4) BRIT GSP (GRP5) ALKAI (GRP6) COL (GRP7) APBT RAT SFT SBT (GRP8) DAL CKCS; Russell Beach (GRP6) BSD (AA/CP)
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 9:30 am

Mar 18; S2 Michele Wachob JS (GRP3) WH (GRP4) BRIT GSP (GRP5) ALKAI (GRP6) COL (GRP7) APBT RAT SFT SBT (GRP8) DAL CKCS
Entries 7:30-8:30 am
Show 1 pm

DOS $25; JS $10; PE $20 received by March 2, 2007
Harvey L Pearson Armory, 692 Waterloo Rd 20186; From South: I95 North to VA. exit 130 take US 17 N to Warrenton. Turn right as US 17 N merges with US 29 N. At first exit to Warrenton (US 29/US 17 N), turn left onto US 29/US 17 Business. Turn left onto VA 211 W. *Go 1 block turn right onto Van Roijen St. Go 1 block. Armory on left. From North: I-495 to Northern VA. Take I-66 W. Go to Exit 43A US 29 S towards Warrenton. At first Warrenton exit turn right onto US 29 Business. Turn right onto VA 211 W. follow * above. From West: I-81 to I-66E. Follow to Exit 28 US 17 S towards Warrenton. In Warrenton at stoplight, turn right onto US 29 Business. Turn right onto VA 211 W follow * above. www.sbsdaclub.com
Chairperson: Sandy Bakewell (703) 757-0170 [email protected] co/chair: Melanine Appling (703) 971-3747 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Kathy John, 8167 Old Waterloo Rd, Warrenton VA 20186 (540) 347-4961 [email protected]

*FYI to anyone reading this, I would not reccomend showing in show#2 on March 18th. The only reason I can safely state here is that many people are boycotting this judge. I am loathe to say more lest I offend someone.*


----------

